# video Islam/immigration



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got this in an email today. At first you may think it is a fringe group, but it is based on historical and current perspectives. It is chilling to think the average survival age of a democracy is 200 years. It also has a perspective and quote from Ronald Reagan. 
Take it for what it is worth.

( http://www.usawakeup.org/ )


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

cowboys and Muslims anyone?? :sniper:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

another bunghole movie that uses racist propaganda...

:eyeroll: sickens me this crap is on here :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There websites are worse. It goes both ways.
Whitehorse watch the film clip fitna.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

whitehorse said:


> another bunghole movie that uses racist propaganda...
> 
> :eyeroll: sickens me this crap is on here :eyeroll:


Islam isn't a race it is a religion. It also isn't restricted to any one race. Also, illegal aliens don't have to all be Mexican. I don't want any race sneaking in. Actually as I understand there are a good number of none Spanish speaking people sneaking across our southern border. They may be more dangerous from a security standpoint that the Spanish speaking illegals. 
If all these radicals were German would you feel better about it? I don't see anything racial about it. I would guess people who try demonize it are the same type that try demonize organizations like the NRA. They have been doing it for so long that even some sportsmen don't take them serious anymore. Unfortunate that people choose to demonize rather than debate. 
Maybe you would like to tell us where the clip is wrong, or why radical Islam or illegal aliens are no problem. What's the reason for your strong opinion.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

the whole thing with filled with stupidity... painballers, harvard, prison.. all leading to the distruction of our country... common get real. I just had 2 religeon majors studies (both graduates, one was top of his class) Both could not find any wealth of knowledge gained, nor credible insites to how outcome of muslim immigrants will be. There are screwballs all around the world... It's time we wake up, indeed, because we seem to once again want to follow in the foot steps of history. Look in the 50's ( and earlier, and yet today) with african americans, the concentration camps with the japanese (better known as internment camps)...

your right, it isn't racist, wrong term, same idea. I have not only worked with muslim students, but have taught them as well.

sorry pressed for time, needless to say, if your worried they are gaining grounds.... start spreadin the word of jesus instead of degrading the people of islamic faith. I have yet to have an encounter with a muslim that was not positive, yet I know, like anywhere in the world, there are those who are messed up in the head.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Whitehorse,

Keep your head in the sand and keep :koolaid:

But you are ignoring alot of facts presented from many different arenas.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I have yet to have an encounter with a muslim that was not positive


Many would like to change that for you. You could star in a video with them if your willing to give up your head. No joke. 
The average Muslim isn't the problem, but they have so many radicals. However, the average Muslim doesn't say much either. The silence is deafening.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

whitehorse said:


> I have yet to have an encounter with a Muslim that was not positive


 Tell that to the 2,998 people who died 9/11. Or any other "Muslim" Terrorist Attacks all over the world. You are correct. It's not all Muslims. There are bad Christians too. But they don't go blow themselves up killing innocent people to do "Gods" Will!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have never had experience with any group of people over years that turned out all positive. Whitehorse the statement that you have had only positive experiences with Muslims reeks of prejudice. You either had little experience, or your in a state of denial. I would guess like many Americans you have a guilty conscience for living in such a good country. That makes some people look at others through rose colored glasses. When you get up tomorrow morning just keep in mind you don't have to apologize for your existence.


----------

